
Why It's Time to Take Google's PC Operating System Seriously - grellas
http://www.wsj.com/articles/why-its-time-to-take-googles-pc-operating-system-seriously-1465185662
======
mnkmnk
Can we ban paywalled sites? It is really annoying to get intrigued by a title,
read a few lines and then get readblocked.

~~~
greenyoda
You can read WSJ articles if you arrive via a Google search. If you click on
the "web" link at the top of the page, it will automatically do a Google
search for you on the article's title.

------
trowawee
TL:DR; because it's the leading computer platform in schools across the
country and Google is making some moves into making Chromebooks/GoogleOS more
functional without an internet connection.

Counterpoint: this is almost certainly a Google PR-placed puff piece and a
journalist interested in taking a real look at Google's inroads into the OS
space would examine the implications of the fact that a company whose primary
business is the collection and resale of information to marketers is currently
the leading platform in America's school systems.

~~~
Oletros
> would examine the implications of the fact that a company whose primary
> business is the collection and resale of information to marketers is
> currently the leading platform in America's school systems.

I thought that anyone posting at HN would know how Google makes money but it
seems that some of them, like you, still repeat the same FUD.

What information does Google resell?

------
benologist
It's time to take Chrome OS seriously if only because it's substantially more
secure than desktop/mobile operating systems we use instead.

I feel like desktops are on the brink of a devops moment, manually taking care
of every detail of your computer and the software on it, when we know we don't
need to do that for servers, phones and tablets anymore and in many situations
we benefit when the work just doesn't exist.

------
dzek69
PAYWALL/FORCING REGISTER TO READ! Don't post shit like that.

------
ChicagoDave
Anecdotal. Nothing to see here.

